# Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantis Ootheca just hatched



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

One of my ootheca's just hatched. This is just a speculative thread to see if anybody would be interested in any L2 nymphs if/when they get that far along. Here is a pic of an adult and some basic info on this species.










*GAMBIAN SPOTTED-EYE FLOWER MANTIS*
_*PSEUDOHARPAX VIRESCEN* - _This is a small flower mantis grows up to just 1 inch. They are originally from Gambia and has two “eyes” on the abdomen from dorsal view. 

_*Food* - The hatchling of this species is very small, so feed them small fruit flies from L1-L4, and move on to eat house flies, moths and butterflies when larger. This species is aggressive and will attack any prey._

*Water* - This species does not need frequent misting. 1-2 times every week is sufficient for nymphs from L1-L4, and only once a week is required after that but also a good idea to mist the surrounding when all signs point to a nymph getting ready to molt (rejecting food, moving slowly, etc). After you spray once, if the mantis bends down to drink, spray a second time. If the mantis doesn't bend down, do not spray again for several days.

_*Housing* - This species needs higher temperature at around 85 F but will be alright to keep them at 70-80F at night. The container needs to be 2 to 3 times the length of the mantis so there is enough height for successful molting. It is always advisable to keep this species individually._

*Difficulty* - This species is not difficult to raise. Feed them mainly flying insects. They grow rather fast with sufficient food and warmth.

_*Summary *- If you are looking for an exotic flower mantis, this is the mantis for you! _


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats on the new arrivals  Haven't quite gotten enamoured of mantids yet, but they do look quite interesting.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I got into them about 2 months ago. They are brill little things. The collection:

20+ gambian spotted eye flower nymphs
5 Malaysian Orchid Nymphs
3 ghost mantis nymhs (to arrive)

1 thai flower (R.I.P little one)
The other half bought me this with the comment "Don't ever say I never buy you flowers!"


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Up for some now, or as soon as they are ready


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cool, you can have couple now if you like? I just ask a small fee to cover packing and postage. Never done it before so don't know how much it'll cost but I could send them special delivery for Monday. PM me.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's a pic of some of the nymphs. Tried to get better ones but my camera is shocking at the best of times and these are so tiny anyway...


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

The other otheca I have has just hatched so I'm up to my ears in these little mites. 

I now have about thirty of these little mantids.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

id be very interested in some! Trying to start the collection off again and these are amazing little things! congrats by the way, always great to get babies. : victory:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great! I'll wait till they're at the 2nd instar and then I'll let you know if your still after some.

All but one of the first hatch fed today.


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> The other otheca I have has just hatched so I'm up to my ears in these little mites.
> 
> I now have about thirty of these little mantids.


You're lucky with flower mantids as they don't give high yieding hatches. We've just had two Ooths hatch, each with over 100 nymphs from each with one still hatching!!

In June last year we had 50 ooths delivered from Tanzania, some had hatched in the post and a few hatched within days of arrival. We cup them up after a couple of days after hatching so we can assess feeding. We had 20 supermarket veg crates each containing 40 cups stacked floor to ceiling! They took over the house all Summer!

Have you managed to sex your Orchid mantids yet? The males mature really quickly, so if you're looking to breed you'll need to slow down the males and speed up the females. Sexing isn't easy but if you need any help we'd be more than happy to assist.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

ive been looking into getting a mantis so i'd be interested. just need to put a setup together and i'll give ya a buzz


----------



## Rsmith4040 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi i would love to take some of these off your hands. I have space for about 10 if you're willing to give up that many, but if not as many as you are willing to part with would be great. If they're still available that is!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

nuttybulldog said:


> ive been looking into getting a mantis so i'd be interested. just need to put a setup together and i'll give ya a buzz





Rsmith4040 said:


> Hi i would love to take some of these off your hands. I have space for about 10 if you're willing to give up that many, but if not as many as you are willing to part with would be great. If they're still available that is!


Great! I've got about 27 so I'll wait and see how many get up to the 2nd instar and I'll let you two know.


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

i just got my first bright green little mantis i called him steve why not should i keep him in the cup tostart till he gets bigger cheers to tony from mantis world hes great


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Depends on the species and how big the cup is.


----------

